# redbirddog radio



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/

After listening to the blog radio podcast of "the three-legged Vizsla Hank" earlier in the week I wondered if there would be an interest in a Sunday Vizsla Talk show? Maybe a two-hour call in radio show with a weekly guest speaker. The show could take live callers. 

The things I think of on my long hill hikes with the dogs. 

If I did something like _*Redbirddog - Vizsla Radio,*_ starting the beginning of 2013, would there be many listeners or is it just too specific a topic?

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would LOVE this!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

RBD I think it would need to have a wider audience. Maybe gun dog radio or hunting dog radio or pointing dog chronicles.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If you have a family - Friends & a 'V' - VVhat else would you listen to ? count me IN !


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Same! You'd definitely have listeners at our house!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I would definitely subscribe to this as a podcast! Great idea!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Ripper idea............................... i'm in........ 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess it would be sunday evening for us in the UK, but I'd be in for it ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea, especially if it could be downloaded as a podcast - I think the time difference would be a problem for the UK, but I would definitely be interested if the time difference made it possible.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it could be very interesting. I couldn't say I would be able to call in every Sunday as many dog events are weekends, but would try to as schedule allows. I suppose being a mobile society one could do shows from special events, i.e. Specialty shows, Vizsla Club Field days, etc. Cool idea!
Ken


----------

